# Greetings from Great Britain!!



## PhatTank (Nov 6, 2010)

5'10" 183 lbs 14.5% (down from ~ 240 lbs and & ~35%), been training about 20yrs on and off (some big off periods i.e. unofficial bulking on the sofa and behind the desk) BUT taking it very seriously for the past 20 mths

I'll put a full story of my transformation in a log, don't want to go on and on in here 

Primarily have only run natty supps to date, had a brief flirtation with PHs in the form of LG's Trifecta stack and have two full cycles worth of PP's Turinbol LV and Dermacrine LV from their recent fire sale, which I plan to run in the new year and will log here and on a couple of forums I belong to if people are interested.

That's all for now folks, looking forward to my stay and I really am committed to my training (6hrs martial arts & 6hrs weights per week)

Cheers guys & gals (I saw at least one gal on here)

P.S. I'm a mate of SUPERTED and have a different username on AM


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## deathnote (Nov 7, 2010)

welcome to IM


----------

